# Good Background Plants



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am looking for some suggestions for a nice tall and thick background plant. I have a list going for my new build but thought I would ask for some suggestions of some that I might be over looking. I would really like to have a full lush tall background. I know swords are can get tall but there are not really full and lush. I am going to use a couple for some for mid-ground. 

-Thanks


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

If you want a thick background (ones that are full enough to hide backwall), you can consider stem plants that can be pruned to be bushy like rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia brevipes, hemianthus glomeratus, limnophila hippuroides, stargrass, dipilis diandra.
Excuse the reflections on backwall, its a ludwigia brevipes on the left and limnophila hippuroides on the right.


----------



## ftwchopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Rotala indica or Jungle vallisneria are both tall background plants and easy plants to grow...


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> If you want a thick background (ones that are full enough to hide backwall), you can consider stem plants that can be pruned to be bushy like rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia brevipes, hemianthus glomeratus, limnophila hippuroides, stargrass, dipilis diandra.
> Excuse the reflections on backwall, its a ludwigia brevipes on the left and limnophila hippuroides on the right.


That's exactly what I am looking for! I have been trying to find out what that is and it's ludwigia brevipes that you just showed. I really like that look and stems plants is what I wanted to go with. What is that green in the foreground next to the rocks?

-Thanks


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

could be wrong but i think it is Starougyne Repens 049.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

GBRguy said:


> could be wrong but i think it is Starougyne Repens 049.


Thanks! I think you're probably right.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> If you want a thick background (ones that are full enough to hide backwall), you can consider stem plants that can be pruned to be bushy like rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia brevipes, hemianthus glomeratus, limnophila hippuroides, stargrass, dipilis diandra.
> Excuse the reflections on backwall, its a ludwigia brevipes on the left and limnophila hippuroides on the right.


Have you gotten your limnophila hippuroides to show red color?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

nope, growing the tank in fat conditions though, waiting for HC to fill in. I don't think LH gets that red, except for the purple underside. For topside red, more suitable plants would be ludwigia pantanal/cuba, pogostemon stellatus. But the growth patterns on those plants are a bit different.

The green in the foreground is Staurogyne repens, also very good for shaping.
i.e. pantanal


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_L. hippuridoides_, not "hippuroides". May or may not be a variation of aromatica.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Xiaozhuang said:


> nope, growing the tank in fat conditions though, waiting for HC to fill in. I don't think LH gets that red, except for the purple underside. For topside red, more suitable plants would be ludwigia pantanal/cuba, pogostemon stellatus. But the growth patterns on those plants are a bit different.
> 
> The green in the foreground is Staurogyne repens, also very good for shaping.
> i.e. pantanal


I strongly go against the cuba. It is a serious weed that is very hard to control. Its main stem will give off many shoots making it look very ugly and a need to prune every few days. Stellatus or aromatica and a much better choice as they dont give off shoots from the stem. So they grow fast, grow straight and only require a snip when they reach the surface.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> nope, growing the tank in fat conditions though, waiting for HC to fill in. I don't think LH gets that red, except for the purple underside. For topside red, more suitable plants would be ludwigia pantanal/cuba, pogostemon stellatus. But the growth patterns on those plants are a bit different.
> 
> The green in the foreground is Staurogyne repens, also very good for shaping.
> i.e. pantanal


What is that plant? The limnophila or pogostemon stellatus?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ it definitely looks close to limnophilia aromatica, but for some reason, I have this doubt that it is. I may be wrong though. (I am not an amazing plant sp guru)

Also, I back plant I use that spreads nicely if you complements your tank can be eel grass. The picture doesnt justify how cool the plant looks in an aquascape, but it definitely looks great if you can apply it right.


----------

